# Post your TBT accomplishments here!



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

As the title says, post anything awesome that you've accomplished on tbt!


----------



## jiny (Oct 13, 2015)

today? 

Nonetheless, here are my recent accomplishments.

4K posts

Earned a Popsicle

That's it


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

reached second top poster of the day!


----------



## SockHead (Oct 13, 2015)

became a mod XD


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

omg mod posting on my post!! yaaaay


----------



## SockHead (Oct 13, 2015)

no i am a booger now mods r blue


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

still. green name. oohhh lala

- - - Post Merge - - -

top poster!!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 13, 2015)

Nothing in particular, haven't really done anything of note on here.

As of posts, I've honestly never paid attention to my post count or anything because they barely matter to me, so idk about that. Though I doubt I'd have reached any kind of milestone or anything since I barely post enough.


----------



## Kristen (Oct 13, 2015)

600+ posts and 1,100+ bells is my best accomplishment
also once i was top poster for like 10 minutes



KawaiiLotus said:


> still. green name.



what's the difference between blue and green names D:


----------



## SockHead (Oct 13, 2015)

stargate said:


> the difference between blue and green names D:



green = booger


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Oct 13, 2015)

stargate said:


> what's the difference between blue and green names D:


Blue names are current mods, green names are sages, or former mods & admins.


----------



## Zandy (Oct 13, 2015)

I don't think I've accomplished anything worthwhile on the site


----------



## Kristen (Oct 13, 2015)

SockHead said:


> green = booger



whoa, fancy



LaBelleFleur said:


> Blue names are current mods, green names are sages, or former mods & admins.



Thank you! I've been wondering for a while


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 13, 2015)

-9k posts
-getting pink feather
-and more that I can't think of right now


----------



## N e s s (Oct 13, 2015)

Earned a popsicle.

I have no life.


----------



## toddishott (Oct 13, 2015)

Won a giveaway for a White feather ~


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 13, 2015)

I used to own a light blue and pink house. The pink house I won from a giveaway.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 14, 2015)

Reached 1k TBT. (and spent it.... )

Next goal: get back 1k TBT and then get up to 10k TBT


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 14, 2015)

It only took me over two years, but I reached my 2000th post recenty.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2015)

Got a white feather some months ago thanks to some very nice people on here


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 14, 2015)

almost have 3000 bells idk


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Got to top poster a couple days ago

Bought my first collectible 

Reached 2k posts 

^.^


----------



## Megan. (Oct 14, 2015)

I placed 1st and 3rd in signature contests during TBT fair.
I think that's it, haha.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2015)

that so cool an you jav two white feather  ^


----------



## Megan. (Oct 14, 2015)

Ah yeah, I guess that would be an accomplishment too.. I don't think many users have two of them. xD


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2015)

yeah biggkitty had quite a few before she sold em off but yes your lineup is fab :3


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 14, 2015)

Being here for a month and a half and having over 500 posts, I guess. Yes, I know they're not really big accomplishments. XD


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

reached 500 posts in a little over 1 month!


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2015)

I was here for a month and reached 1k posts


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

dang. well if i was as active last week and previous, id probably have 1k+


----------



## Javocado (Oct 14, 2015)

-Met some rad people.
-Met a few of those rad people in real life last week.
-Constantly beat Jer at Smash so I pretty much own this site.
-Sent a picture of my inner thigh to someone and made 100k TBT Bells.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

ai want bellz


----------



## Franny (Oct 14, 2015)

i reached 20k bells before but thats it


----------



## piichinu (Oct 14, 2015)

All the friendships I've forged! XD


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 14, 2015)

I made cake; I lost cake...


----------



## aleshapie (Oct 15, 2015)

I have made two awesome friends here that I wish I lived closer to!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2015)

having almost 24k posts XD


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2015)

And 24k posts 

Also I guess my green pinwheel in a way, but then I'm the worst sucker for quiz/trivia ****


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 28, 2015)

Got married
Hit 1000 posts and bells
Got my first collectible but sold asap XD


----------



## Kerrilea (Oct 28, 2015)

I don't think I've reached anything that I would consider an accomplishment... hmm

I NEED TO TRY HARDER! OTL


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 28, 2015)

Joining Team Popsicle!  I'm so glad I joined the team. I also joined Team Pokemon a long while ago, and got to decorate a person's town just last week or so. Their town will be da bomb when it's finished


----------



## jiny (Oct 28, 2015)

I got 5k posts a while back


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 29, 2015)

I managed to get four yellow candy and two of each of the spellectibles through restocks. I've tried lots before on other restocks and missed out due to crummy internet. 

So that's an accomplishment! 

Gods, I sound super lame. ;_____; But it's a big deal! I'm like freaking out.


----------



## Kristen (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm almost at 1,000 posts, and before the restocks I was like 30 tbt away from 2,000 tbt.
Also, I'm in the top ten posters of the day and it's late in the day (not like 12am when it reset like in the past) ^_^


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 29, 2015)

Way too many posts+ proof I have no life


----------



## Kristen (Oct 29, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Way too many posts+ proof I have no life



I'm starting to get the same way because I have nothing better to do lmao

But man you joined later than me and have more than double the amount of posts as me o_o Are you a wizard?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Someone just pushed me out of the top 10 posters spot RIP to my 10 minutes of being in that spot


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 29, 2015)

stargate said:


> I'm starting to get the same way because I have nothing better to do lmao
> 
> But man you joined later than me and have more than double the amount of posts as me o_o Are you a wizard?
> 
> ...


I don't think so. Lookie at me. I joined in September this year. I already have over 1000 posts XD


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 29, 2015)

stargate said:


> I'm starting to get the same way because I have nothing better to do lmao
> 
> But man you joined later than me and have more than double the amount of posts as me o_o Are you a wizard?
> 
> ...



Lol
I was so much more active before.
Like 90 posts per day xD. I get obsessed with things easily. So yeah, that doesn't help. Also I am an unicorn.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KawaiiLotus said:


> I don't think so. Lookie at me. I joined in September this year. I already have over 1000 posts XD



At that time I had 2k posts+...


----------



## Kristen (Oct 29, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> I don't think so. Lookie at me. I joined in September this year. I already have over 1000 posts XD





Slammint said:


> Lol
> I was so much more active before.
> Like 90 posts per day xD. I get obsessed with things easily. So yeah, that doesn't help. Also I am an unicorn.
> 
> ...



You are both magical. I've been on for over a year, and while I've only been active regularly for like 4 months or whatever, y'all still have so many more posts.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 29, 2015)

Omfg 0-0 I just noticed something 0-0
I don't think "An unicorn" is proper English even though you use an instead of a before words that start with vowels.





Conclusion:


MIND=BLOWN


----------



## Kristen (Oct 29, 2015)

I actually don't remember exactly how long I've been active even though I joined last year I took so much time away from here so RIP

- - - Post Merge - - -



KawaiiLotus said:


> Omfg 0-0 I just noticed something 0-0
> I don't think "An unicorn" is proper English even though you use an instead of a before words that start with vowels.
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, it doesn't sound right o_o I'm going to look it up now...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, if you think about it, people say "an hour" but h isn't a vowel.

And yeah, here you go:

"Some U words are preceded by an - for example:
An umbrella
An ugly duckling
An upside-down cake

What do these U words have in common?  They start with an uh sound instead of a yoo sound.  Yoo sound words sound like they start with a consonant, so they take a - like a unicorn"

Source even though I don't even know if it's a legit source


----------



## Kristen (Oct 29, 2015)

I just hit 1,000 posts, today is a day to remember


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 29, 2015)

Congrats!! ^^


----------



## Kristen (Oct 29, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Congrats!! ^^



Thanks so much!


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 29, 2015)

my greatest accomplishment- I won a rare green candy bc I guessed close in the Sugar Stash contest!!!


----------



## Zane (Oct 29, 2015)

I made it to the poll in the 2014 fair art contest n got crushed by the competition  it was an exciting time


----------



## mintellect (Oct 31, 2015)

King Dad said:


> my greatest accomplishment- I won a rare green candy bc I guessed close in the Sugar Stash contest!!!



I had no clue how rare the green one was, I sold mine about a week ago.
Anyway, I managed to snag the candle during the restock! I almost got the voodoo doll but I just disappeared out of my cart...
There was huge lag so it was really a competition.


----------



## Aestivate (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm unable to say on which day I'll leave the forum again, sorry.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 25, 2015)

I hit over 2k visitors on my profile and 333 vms


----------



## jiny (Nov 25, 2015)

I reached 8k posts!


----------



## Goth (Nov 25, 2015)

being well known in the basement and  cafe is great


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 25, 2015)

Leave Me Alone said:


> being well known in the basement and  cafe is great



Agreed for being well known in the basement. #teambasement


----------



## Heyden (Nov 25, 2015)

I hit 5k posts the other day


----------



## sej (Nov 25, 2015)

I guess sticking around here for a long time?


----------



## Kristen (Nov 25, 2015)

I finally got an apple collectible :')


----------



## cornimer (Nov 25, 2015)

I started accidentally founded a cult about rainbow pie-eating caterpillars.  Top that.  ^-^


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Nov 25, 2015)

I did a successful giveaway the other day! I opened my town to anyone who wanted to come in, and they got gracie items, bells, and other unorderables as a prize for coming to my town. And because of the success of the giveaway, I was able to upgrade my train station! It's because of this website that I was able to post and reach out to many people about my giveaway.


----------



## artisansystem (Nov 25, 2015)

I won my first giveaway, which is a big accomplishment for me considering how unlucky I am!! xD


----------



## inkling (Nov 25, 2015)

reaching 1k posts and recently obtaining a peach (i know its easy for others but for me its an accomplishment)

oh and i won the toy hammer in the raffle


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2015)

having more posts than jer? haha


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 25, 2015)

Having 12k posts and one of the most viewed art shops on the forums at 61k, not that people shop at it but hey, that is a lot of views... thats it


----------



## emolga (Nov 25, 2015)

inkling said:


> reaching 1k posts and recently obtaining a peach (i know its easy for others but for me its an accomplishment)
> 
> oh and i won the toy hammer in the raffle



Nice!!


----------



## Flop (Nov 25, 2015)

Well I bought a group with no idea of what to make of it.  I guess that's a failure within an accomplishment.


----------



## Kristen (Nov 25, 2015)

Flop said:


> Well I bought a group with no idea of what to make of it.  I guess that's a failure within an accomplishment.



make a magikarp fan group


----------



## N e s s (Nov 25, 2015)

Flop said:


> Well I bought a group with no idea of what to make of it.  I guess that's a failure within an accomplishment.



Make a video game group or something, maybe smash bros? Idk I'd join a group like that


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 25, 2015)

Flop said:


> Well I bought a group with no idea of what to make of it.  I guess that's a failure within an accomplishment.



two words:

Team Tasty Cake


----------



## N e s s (Nov 25, 2015)

King Dad said:


> two words:
> 
> Team Tasty Cake



Liar that's 3 words


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 25, 2015)

Flop said:


> Well I bought a group with no idea of what to make of it.  I guess that's a failure within an accomplishment.



Well, gotta make one within 30 days!  (We all suspected you were one of the guys that bought!). Cant wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 25, 2015)

The chocolate cake collectible is the most valuable collectible I own thus far. Man, a while ago I thought the pink house was EXTREMELY valuable. xP


----------



## Kristen (Nov 26, 2015)

N e s s said:


> Liar that's 3 words



i have one word for you:

letitgooooo


----------



## lars708 (Nov 26, 2015)

I was top poster once i just reached 3,000 posts :3


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 26, 2015)

Flop said:


> Well I bought a group with no idea of what to make of it.  I guess that's a failure within an accomplishment.



make another feather group lol


----------



## lars708 (Nov 26, 2015)

Moko said:


> make another feather group lol



NO! I want a cool group that i actually can join lmao


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 26, 2015)

Got all the candies, helped Moko get her feather, made friends with people on here? Idk what are good accomplishments. For a while I would have top post on every morning when I was a heavy ****poster... but I don't think that's something to be proud of. XD


----------



## N e s s (Nov 26, 2015)

stargate said:


> i have one word for you:
> 
> letitgooooo


fight me irl


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 28, 2015)

I just managed to get over 1k TBT! Yeeeeessssss!

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I'm really close to 3k posts now!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 28, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> I just managed to get over 1k TBT! Yeeeeessssss!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And I'm really close to 3k posts now!



I got 16k
Yay
And I'm almost 8k posts, do I win?


----------



## jiny (Nov 28, 2015)

I got 8.3k posts last night


----------



## sunflower (Nov 28, 2015)

I just hit 100 posts (not a lot, I know)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2015)

StarryWolf said:


> I got 16k
> Yay
> And I'm almost 8k posts, do I win?



no you dont :/


----------



## oath2order (Nov 28, 2015)

Moko said:


> having more posts than jer? haha



thats because you need a hobby outside of tbt tbh


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2015)

oath2order said:


> thats because you need a hobby outside of tbt tbh



Yeah, I know lol. But it's one of the best forums I've been on.. so ya.


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 29, 2015)

I've been on this forum for almost 4 years now. Which is quite a long time.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2015)

Celestefey said:


> I've been on this forum for almost 4 years now. Which is quite a long time.



ha yeah 2+ here. i totally didn't think i would stay so long after i stopped playing the game itself, but the FR thread is great and i made nice friends, so ya!


----------



## oath2order (Nov 29, 2015)

Moko said:


> Yeah, I know lol. But it's one of the best forums I've been on.. so ya.



you must not have been on many forums


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2015)

oath2order said:


> you must not have been on many forums



oh yes, but i quit most of them. i p much only go here and like.. two others? lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

like uh let's see...

gamefaqs, subeta, gaiaonline, aqw's forum, one forum for a neopets guild i used to frequent(it was off neo tho)..and probably a bunch of others i can dig up at some point when i remember...


----------



## piske (Nov 29, 2015)

I've blown past 500 posts, aiming for 1,000 now xD I had top poster for an hour or so 1 day, waaay late at night...I guess that's an accomplishment? Heh ;>


----------



## piichinu (Nov 29, 2015)

Moko said:


> oh yes, but i quit most of them. i p much only go here and like.. two others? lol.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



can you go back to those forums?


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 1, 2015)

i have 2000 posts and 80 friends!


----------



## spamurai (Dec 1, 2015)

32 months later... I finally completed the letter collectibles. Bought the yellow house today 
Congratulations on everyones achievements


----------



## Serk102 (Dec 1, 2015)

I was the first new user to join TBT 2.0.


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 1, 2015)

spamurai said:


> 32 months later... I finally completed the letter collectibles. Bought the yellow house today
> Congratulations on everyones achievements



yeah but now you'll never make the front page...


----------



## spamurai (Dec 1, 2015)

King Dad said:


> spamurai said:
> 
> 
> > 32 months later... I finally completed the letter collectibles. Bought the yellow house today
> ...



I know  haha.
Worth it though... Been a long search.
Now I just have to try and order them correctly xD


----------



## device (Dec 1, 2015)

most banned user? idk if that's rly an accomplishment


----------



## Serk102 (Dec 1, 2015)

The pokemon trading center thread that I started way back when is still stickied!!! IT'S BEEN HALF A DECADE!!!!


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 7, 2016)

Hit 666 bells
10k views on profile 
1k VMs


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 7, 2016)

since the day i joined, i've managed to avoid saying weeabo even once!


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 7, 2016)

King Dad said:


> since the day i joined, i've managed to avoid saying weeabo even once!



oops


----------



## Jacob (Apr 7, 2016)

I won the _Best Newbie_ award and _Biggest Collector award_ which was pretty cool, and I helped them restock the "group" add-on, proving that the mods will listen to popular demand to an extent (an expensive extent..)


----------



## seliph (Apr 7, 2016)

Oblivia gave me 10 tbt it was a beautiful moment


----------



## jiny (Apr 7, 2016)

well i reached 3k tbt bells


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 7, 2016)

I got my Dark egg from this Easter Egg hunt.


----------



## N e s s (Apr 7, 2016)

Jacob said:


> I won the _Best Newbie_ award and _Biggest Collector award_ which was pretty cool, and I helped them restock the "group" add-on, proving that the mods will listen to popular demand to an extent (an expensive extent..)



Mmm babe it was my petition


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 7, 2016)

N e s s said:


> Mmm babe it was my petition



and don't forget Our royal signature upon it that provided the petition with critical impetus.


----------



## Javocado (Apr 8, 2016)

-100k+ Profile Visits
-90+ giveaways
-Sent a user a picture of my inner thigh and made 100k TBT Bells


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 8, 2016)

Javocado said:


> -100k+ Profile Visits
> -90+ giveaways
> -Sent a user a picture of my inner thigh and made 100k TBT Bells



damn I've been doing it wrong trying to just cycle villagers
I finally got my Green Balloon a few days ago, and its my favorite thing ever...
especially cause I will probably miss the fair this summer


----------



## pandapples (Apr 9, 2016)

hmm completed my letter set, and got 250+ dreamies to others


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 9, 2016)

pandapples said:


> hmm completed my letter set, and got 250+ dreamies to others



damn yo, mines only at like 30! good job!


----------



## FoxFeathers (Apr 9, 2016)

*pokes eggs* I got 'em all by myself. I know they're not much but it was my first egg hunt.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 9, 2016)

Its half TBT related
By putting the link in my sig, a bunch of peeps clicked it, getting me 4k$ on VDex


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 9, 2016)

Gaining 480,000 TBT Bells on TBT v1.0.

Joining the ranks of Chara-senpai in TBT v2.0.


----------



## Shinigamii (Apr 9, 2016)

*cycle thread with 283k views
*helped many people to get their dreamies 
*got most of collectibles i wanted


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 9, 2016)

cookielicious said:


> *cycle thread with 283k views
> *helped many people to get their dreamies
> *got most of collectibles i wanted



dang your cycle thread has almost been open for a year o: congrats


-----

got a 2nd purp feather <3 .. that's bout it.


----------



## Shinigamii (Apr 9, 2016)

Alexi said:


> dang your cycle thread has almost been open for a year o: congrats
> 
> 
> -----
> ...



_yes  thank you <3

2 purple feathers wow awesome <3​_


----------



## spamurai (Apr 11, 2016)

I can't remember if I comment this already, but mines getting the 'no' collectible... took years xD
Now-a-days I don't really see the need to get collectibles (even though I probably will still continue aha) because there are just so many xD


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2016)

having way too many pageviews, alright idk if it's a good thing but.. yeah  And I guess my collectibles as well


----------



## Riyadh (Apr 13, 2016)

A few months ago , I reached the top posters of the day! But I live in a country with a horrible Timezone so..


----------

